# Old Shaw Motor



## JO BO (May 1, 2021)

Is there a serial number chart for Shaw to tell year on this?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (May 2, 2021)

Do you own this & is it for sale?


----------



## JO BO (May 2, 2021)

toys4dwb1 said:


> Do you own this & is it for sale?



Yes...pretty much anything I show is up for sale once I get it correctly identified etc as I want to represent as honestly as possible. Thanks


----------



## JO BO (May 3, 2021)

This motor is sold Thanks Cabers


----------

